# Box joint jig update



## horn man (Nov 3, 2009)

horn man said:


> Hello all, first post (please be gentle).
> 
> I'm in the process of building a musical instrument speaker cabinet. It will be using 1/4" box joints. My question is this: if I use the Oak Park jig (or a clone) will there be any problem cutting the box joints with longer stock (25" in this case)? I'm using 1 x 12 #2 pine like Fender originally did. I assume I would have to make a larger push block, something like a large "L". Anyone with experience making box joints with large stock please feel free to advise.


Now that the holidays are over and I finished my project, I thought I'd share how it turned out. I ended up buying the Eagle America box joint jig (just like the Oak Park, only made with 1/4" material). The push block/sled I built worked out really well. The 25" material balanced easily vertically against the front of the push block with the aid of clamps. I have no doubt I could have worked with longer stock. Now I understand about "using a big hammer" with tight box joints. To get tight joints with no gaps I did have to use a rubber mallet to "persuade" them to fit. This was my first box joint project. I think all in all, it turned out well. Thanks to all for the suggestions.:yes4:


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Looks good, and I don't I've seen a box joint rounded over which is interesting.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I was going to say that too, I like the rounded over look.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

The roundover is very nice. Very good work, Joe


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe
Nice job

I use a big file after the router job, I have one they use on horse shoes,it's about 1/4" wide by 18" long, a swipe or two in the slots and they fit just right but still need the big rubber hammer to tap them into place but real light taps..

The last one I got was from the stock show in Denver,I'm a cheap old SOB and I ask one of the guys doing horse shoes and ask if would like to sale one in his bucket, he said here ya go and gave me one of his old used one..  they are great wood working tools.

By the way it's coming to Denver Jan, the 16th.. (Western Stock Show)

====


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice result, Joe

James


----------



## horn man (Nov 3, 2009)

"I use a big file after the router job"

The joints were so tight on the trial fit, I had to do the same. I used a flat metal file wrapped with sandpaper. Boy that made me a believer in the fact that very slight variances are multiplied on a long run of joints! I've since made some small pieces in 1/4inch hardwood, and while tight (less than a 4 inch run of joints), they didn't need such agressive persuasion to mate up. 

As far as the roundover, that would be the norm for musical instrument speakers. If you looked under the vinyl covering of a classic Fender or Marshall cabinet, you would see the 1/4" finger joints, usually routed to a 3/8 or 1/2 radius. 
Joe


----------



## horn man (Nov 3, 2009)

And thanks for everyone's kind remarks!


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

very nice Joe !


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Well done Joe! You are on your way!


----------

